# Caitlin Ruth ~ 2nd Dec 07 ~ 2.5 Wks Early



## Wobbles

My birth story:
Caitlin Ruth 
Born 2nd December 2007
11.20pm
7lb 0

I was lying on the sofa watchiing TV (Billy Elliot) getting very close to going to bed (not much before midnight) - I was shattered! All of a sudden I felt 'something' I was quite puzzled & can only describe it as a pop! Then I felt like I'd trickled again I was confused but lay silent since I'd had the sneeze and pee thing going on haha ... but I hadn't sneeezed :confused: lol! Within seconds I found my leaping off the couch & my waters gushed I just stood giggling my OH stood glaring at me in shock I just laughed "I better not be pissing myself" :blush: OH ran and got towels ... we had none left in the end! I couldn't move for laughing (I was nervous now) adventurely grabbed the phone ran upstairs with a towel between my legs & rang Tam to confirm I'd not piddled myself :rofl: She told me to sit on the toilet as I was still leaking although I already was lol Got off the phone & rang labour ward they asked had I felt baby move and to call back in hour with an update but to go in if I wanted monitored for peace of mind too. We used the doppler as I'd not felt her but started to after that. We were faffing about getting things ready & I got a shower then the contractions started and were getting closer so we decided that we would stay calm not rush but go in with us being totally new to this it felt like the best idea so I finished getting ready & we rang the taxi.We left between 2.30am/3am I was so worried incase I leaked any more in the guys taxi but he was nice & said "oh don't worry about that lets just get you there" the bumps were fun esspecially as the contractions were painful... Had to go through A&E I was so embarasssed incase I lost anymore water on our way through.

Our first MW wasn't too friendly we thought - it was quite a relief that she soon went off! They monitored Caitlins HB for a couple of hours then we moved rooms as it was bigger and more comfortable for me & Stu and they knew I'd be in there for the day also they started having difficulties finding Caitlins HB due to how I was lying and the elastic belts kept coming off so this room had a better heart monitor which was capable of scanning her HB internally through me (this is like a stick thing with a hook on the end :shock: attached to her head).

It was a longgggggg day few naps between.

Around early evening I was placed on a drip because my contractions were coming but weren't strong enough.

Getting closer to the birth of Caitlin I was crossing my eyes lol I swore they turned my gas off :rofl: Once I was 10 cm diulateding they were preparing to start the birth & the next thing I was being told to push (I had the gas taken off me lol ) I was pushing for about half an hour and they brought another MW in (is it sister MW?) who realised my contractions had stopped (well they were mild) all I recall at this point is my legs being thrown onto some foot things & being told "just one more push" "just one more" .................... Well I was getting annoyed as she sat to my right I turned to Stu on my left gritting my teeth _"if she says just one more push one more fucking time..."!  ... _I had to be cut for the final pushes of Caitlin then although I do not remember I did know something made me put all my energy into that last push and on asking OH when I got home thats when I found out about the contractions stopping (well very low).

Caitlin arrived at 11.20pm exactly 2nd Decemeber 2007 ~ I remember seeing her first couple of seconds entering the world before the cord was cut - I heard her cry & through my exhaustion remember that second of relief. We had been up for over 36 hours & I'd been in labour for 23 hours so by this point I was stressed, Caitlin was stressed (I read in my notes) & she would not latch on to my breast for a feed. I had a big blood loss, my womb did not contract and so I was placed on a drip & cafiter (sp) then transfered to Lawson Tate the postnatal unit - they helped me clean up & we both agreed (MW & me) that at this point I needed rest & Caitlin needed a bottle feed & she took Caitlin off for a feed, Stu left exhausted & I fell asleep.

I woke up after 3-4 hours sleep and found myself just glaring into her crib amazed by my whole experience & the outcome ... my beautiful baby girl! After everything we have been through (If you have ever read my TTC journal) I felt over whelmed. I swore I'd never be a Mummy yet we made it, she made it. :cloud9:

Every little worry, every little pain, aches, pains, sleepless nights ..... WORTH IT! We're doing it one more time :happydance:

Although I have posted these pictures in the photo section I wanted to add them to my birth story:

Nice picture of me lol But hey the beauty nurse wasn't free HA

Just born 02/12/07 11.20pm
https://www.babyandbump.com/imagehosting/4475c6c00e2c02.jpg

In the crib:
https://i179.photobucket.com/albums/w286/wobble_wobble/Caitlin/caitlin4.jpg

02/12/07
https://i179.photobucket.com/albums/w286/wobble_wobble/Caitlin/caitlin1.jpg

On way home:
https://i179.photobucket.com/albums/w286/wobble_wobble/Caitlin/caitlin2.jpg

Home 3/12/07
https://i179.photobucket.com/albums/w286/wobble_wobble/Caitlin/caitlin5.jpg

https://i179.photobucket.com/albums/w286/wobble_wobble/Caitlin/caitlin6.jpg

04/12/2007
https://i179.photobucket.com/albums/w286/wobble_wobble/Caitlin/caitlin7.jpg


----------



## lynz

ITS NICE TO KNOW WHAT YOUR EXPERIENCE WAS LIKE WOBBLES CAUSE THATS WHERE I WILL BE HAVING MY LITTLE ONE. 
GLAD YOU AND BABY ARE BOTH DOING WELL :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Iwantone!!!

aaww what beautiful story so when is this next one due hehhe


----------



## Wobbles

Not quite yet ... We want to enjoy Caitlin first. Year plus :D


----------



## Iwantone!!!

aawwww that will be nice i how u enjoy every min and good luck for the furture hunni xx


----------



## FJL

That is a beautiful and inspirational story Wobs :hugs: Everything you and Stu went through, how you were strong enough to keep going and now you have the most beautiful daughter to show for it. You guys truly are an inspiration to the rest of us.

I look forward to hearing updates and seeing photos of Caitlin!

Thankyou for sharing your birth story :)


----------



## alloyd519

Congrats!! I've been waiting to read your birth story!! She is just gorgeous, cutest face!!


----------



## acv_17

Awww she's beautiful! I dream of a day where I'll be posting my own birth story! Congrats!


----------



## shamrockgirl4

lovely story u guys and ur right shes worth all that pain xxx


----------



## Carolina

i love reading the birth stories! your daughter is gorgeous so im sure it was def worth it! i can totally relate to you laughing when your waters broke...when i have extreme fear or nerves i have a laughing fit...its either that or cry or freak out so laughing is the best choice i guess:rofl:

i dont know how women manage to go through such long labours i really dont think id have the energy for it...i bet it burns a lot of calories though:rofl:


----------



## Suz

Im so happy for you and Stu. Your story has brought tears to my eyes. Both from laughing because I can picture you getting angry at the MW and thinking you peed your self and mostly because I am so so so happy for you and Stu. Caitlin is so cute. She is perfect in every way. I cant wait to see her grow and hear all the stories you will share with us. 

Your story gives me hope. I know that no mater how long it takes I too will be a mom. And just like you and Stu I will never give up hope. Love you guys and again Congrats on Caitlin's Arrivial into your lives. She is beautiful.


----------



## Layla

Great birth story, sounds like you worked really hard but like you say, shes worth it in the end :D

Hope you feeling better now and are on the mend from the whole thing.

So chuffed for you both, Caitlin is wonderful :D

x


----------



## Stef

Ive been waiting to read your birth story. Truely Amazing!!

You must be so proud of your beautiful daughter. Im so happy for you both. 

Xx :hugs:


----------



## Tezzy

reading your story just made me cry xxxx

huge congrats again xx


----------



## sian

congratulations!! shes beautiful!


----------



## Wobbles

lol hope so Carolina! It wasn't so bad I guess the bit that bite me/us was the fact it all began at midnight when we would have been heading to bed but I did say it would start in middle of night (nr enough) to do my OHs head in. I chuckled at the thought of that happening in bed :lol:

Im terrible for laughing - I laugh when people hurt themselves! Kind of laugh that I have to stop or Ill wet myself :blush: lol


----------



## Wobbles

Thanks girls :hugs: (didnt realise there was a page 2 then/half asleep).

Suz indeed! My little journey started long before I knew it only on realising what was going on (sort of knowing) did I realise that it all went back further than what was bearable (sp) to think of. 

Every little heart ache, tear, every let down is soothed by Caitlin being here. Never thought it & I hope my history helps give more than you girls (FJL/Suz) hope for the future. 

Sorry for making anyone teary lol :D

I should say thank you to alot of you girls here too - without many of you from previous forums to the BabyandBump today I'd never have got through it! Things were tough and together (OH & me) it was a test on us that often hit rock bottom because we dealt with emotions so differently (he acted like there was no worries, barriers and hard faced me I just wanted & did often break down into nothing) & my hope story was RachieH who helped me with lots of info and reassurances, thanks again :hugs: x


----------



## sophie

:cry::cry: I really shouldnt have read this at work with my hormoans lol. What an amazing journey u have all been on, im so so so happy for u all.
Such an lovely story and u did so well wobs!!
:hugs:xx

Oh and Caitlin is just beautiful!
x


----------



## Louisa K

Wow an amazing story Wobbles.. She's so perfect..

How are you finding being a new mummy?


----------



## stephlw25

Lovely story, you must be on cloud 9 at the moment! Huge congrats once again to you and stu! Caitlin is just perfect you must be sooo proud!

xx


----------



## RachiePachie

Awwww what a gorgeous little bundle of joy! Congratulations and thank you for that hilarious part of your story about piddling yourself - especially when you sneezed hahahahahahaha


----------



## babe2ooo

awwww shes so lush...


----------



## clairebear

congratulations she is so beautiful im so pleased for uxxx ur story was entertaining and touching. congratulations again hun cant wait for my little one to join us xxx


----------



## ElliesMum

Oh Wobbles, what a story (i'm blubbing now)! And with a wonderul outcome. You are an inspiration to many of us. 

I wish the three of you such love and happiness and wanted to say that Caitlin is truly beautiful.

Well done Wobbles :hugs:


----------



## rach

awww wobbles hun just read your birth story only popped in quick to see if there was any news as i knew you were close 
am now sat here crying like a baby im over the moon for you after all youve been through you both must be absolutely overjoyed what a fab xmas you will all have :happydance:
your daughter is so beautiful hun congratulations to you all 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ablaze

:hugs: << more thn words can say xxx


----------



## KX

Well done again hun, she is a little angel and u done fantastically well!:hugs:


----------



## shumie

She is absolutely gorgeous! Well done Wobbles!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Imi

Well done hun, im soooo proud!!!

She is gorgeous, fantastic birth story and beautiful baby!

You made it hun .... congrats to both you and stu 

AKA Mummy&Daddy!

xxx


----------



## mickey

wow, she is such a cutie pie :hi:

congratulations, Wobbles and OH, well done :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Jenny

Aww, she's just so beautiful!

Congrats again hon! you did awesome :hugs:

:crib:


----------



## Tam

Awwww that choked me up by the end *I am such a soft touch :lol:*

You kept me up ALL night (as you know), I was so excited for you! :blush:

You so deserve to be posting your story here babe, and you are such an inspiration to all those on a long journey TTC!!

Congratulations babe, enjoy every second with your little angel, she is gorgeous, and you are going to make one hell of a Mummy!!!! :happydance::headspin::hugs:x


----------



## Arcanegirl

*just realised ive not posted here yet*

Congrats to you and SC, you both deserve this lil bundle.
Youre an inspiration to us long term TTCers and i hope to one day be posting my story here with yours
:hugs:


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

Congratulations! Shes beautiful


----------



## suzan

Congrats hun :hugs:
You will be one of the best moms!
Can't wait to post my birth story, someday :)


----------



## littlelady

wow wobbles congratulations shes adorable well done to you both good luck with everything and keep us posted :)


----------



## Jayne

I am so late replying to this (I'm sorry, I hardly ever visit any of the other forums) but just wanted to say a massive congratulations Wobbles, she's gorgeous! :D


----------



## Wobbles

No worries :D x

Thank you everyone for your nice replies

x


----------



## little*red

OMG Wobbles i just noticed that little Caitlin has arrived!

**CONGRATULATIONS**

It just feels like yesterday i was finding out you were pregnant and now the little one is here. She's absolutely beautiful you must be very very proud parents.
enjoy every moment mummy and put those feet up and get everyone else to run around after you, you desreve it. :D


----------



## Venseia

I'm not sure if i've put my congrats on here I know I did on photo thread in that gallery. anway such a lovely story too read and Caitlin is so gorgeous and def worth all that pain. CONGRATULATIONS and take care and hope all is going well with 3 of you. X


----------



## Tilly

Aww lovely story.

Congrats :D


----------



## Wobbles

Thanks everyone :D 

x x


----------



## faith_may

She's so cute, congratulations


----------



## Donna79x

hello...

congratulations she is gorgeous. so happy for ya xx

look in first tri sec, in fact no i have to tell ya... just found out i am pregnant!! 4 weeks today omg!!!

be in touch soon hun, hope all is ok xx


----------

